# My other thread...



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey TAM friends,

Here is the link to my thread over at family parenting forum.

Along with dealing with all the BS that goes on in divorce, I have another "new reality" to deal with and would love some input and support! Thanks 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/123273-transgender-child.html


----------

